# 500ft Wire Spools? Price?



## Chukin'Vape (12/9/16)

500ft 24g Kanthal?
500ft 22g Kanthal?
500ft 34g Kanthal?
500ft 34g Nichrome?

if you dont have 500ft, you can still send me the price of your 10m spools! Or recommend where I can get - that would really help, thanks guys!


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

Vape Cartel, Lung Candy


----------

